# Battery Corrosion!!!!!



## mkharley21 (Dec 21, 2003)

The positive battery terminal on my Se-R is constantly corroded. I can clean it off and it comes right back. I'm tired of having to reset all my electrical stuff in the car from taking the terminal off to clean it. BTW, does the battery terminal spray cleaner at auto parts stores really work?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I did a quick Google search and found the following remedies to prevent corrosion:
- Red battery terminal spray from auto parts store
- Coca Cola (really)
- Never Seize spray (silver)
- Grease
- Battery washers (felt things that go over the terminal and under the connector)
- Permatex Battery Protector And Sealer
- Petroleum Jelly (Vaseline)

For cleaning:
- Baking soda (3 parts soda to 1 part water paste)
- Coke or Pepsi (in an emergency, it's messy)

Lew


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

The baking soda thing to clean it is perfect and a little grease on the terminal afterwards keep's it from corroding.


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

make sure your connection isnt loose that can cause corrosion, also coca cola is definatelly a bad ass cleaner however baking soda/water is the normal thing to use.


----------

